# Phoenix Height (Walk up Apartment) - For Sales.



## Korene Goh

Presently tenanted, a 124sqm (1334.73 sq ft) private walk up apartment, complete with a swimming pool, situated on a small hill at the western part of Singapore. Surrounded by Landed Properties. Minutes walk to reach Bukit Panjang Plaza. Food centres and coffee shops are easily availbale too. Conveniently located in the middle of Bukit Panjang, Woodlands and Choa Chu Kang. Fully renovated and on a high floor which when look out from the living room, it gives a picturesque effect, especially looks even beautiful during the night. Suitable for people who loves serene and peace especially after a hard day's work. Price negotiable.

Owner's asking price: S$590,000.00


----------

